# MacBook Pro Update



## newfoundlander61 (Aug 4, 2010)

Does the new Photo App in OS X Yosemite allow importing of Raw & JPEG images from the D7200. Looking to up date my MacBook Pro that currently has iPhoto. While I am posting here will my Macbook Pro work okay and don't slow down alot, see image of my system. Thanks to all for any help.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

You want 8GB of RAM minimum, and preferably, an SSD to go with Yosemite.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Aug 4, 2010)

Okay thanks for that, will leave things as they are.


----------

